# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Naser Berisha

## Davius

Ylli i muzikes shqipe...i cilie beri Boom me kengen e shume ndegjuar *Do të doja*, dhe nje kengen *A më kujton*...

Eshte nje kengetar yll i vertete per te cilin me se miri flasin te Kosoves dhe Maqedonise por te Shqiperise nuk e dije se sa kane njohur dhe sa ndegjohet kya tje...

Cka mendoni ju personalisht per kete...

Une e dua shume sepse me kenget e tij e shkrije shpirtin....

----------


## Davius

*Ja edhe kenget e Albumit te tije te PARE:*

01 A MË KUJTON  
02 QKA NUK MBARON 
03 DIL NË DERË  
04 DO TË DOJA  
05 DORONTINA   
06 GJURMËT 
07 HAJ HAJ  
08 JETA IME    
09 JO MOS THUAJ   
10 PA FJAL 
11 PRAP DO TË KTHEHEM    
12 VAJET

----------


## viganv

*Edhe mua me pelqen jashte mase ky Kengetar Shqipetar,e sidomos kenga e tij me e popollarizuar Do te Doja,shume e bukur eshte*

----------


## rrezarta

nuk pasna degju kurr per kete  kengetar ,as nuk e di se kush eshte ,,......

----------


## Davius

> nuk pasna degju kurr per kete  kengetar ,as nuk e di se kush eshte ,,......


Hhahahaha, tash me ke shtyre me qesh more cike, nese je Kosovare te mos kishte ndegjuar per Naser Berishen eshte sikur te jesh nga Shqiperia dhe te mos kishte ndegjur per kengetarin Ardit Gjebrea.

Ndegjo ty kendej e mbron Leonoran andej thuash nuk e njoh kete qe shume here kane bere incizime me Zico Companyn bashke...dmth te ndjekesh Lenoran qe ne temen tjeter e mbron me gjithe forzat dhe te thuash Naser Berisha nuk e njoh dmth ty kur paske ndegjuar Leonoran kur paska dalur Naseri paske ikur nga dhoma a?, kjo eshte vetem nje inat ndaj ketij...sepse ky nuk perkthen kenge nga greket dhe turket por ben hitet e tij dhe ndegjohen nga te gjithe...ky eshte problemi pse ty nuk e njeh kete kengetar...

----------


## Ermelita

Naser Berishen ? Po si nuk kemi degjuar per te ? Ai eshte yll dhe jam me te vertete krenare qe ai eshte gjilanas se ne gjilanaset nuk kemi shume kengetare por ata qe kemi , jane ne nivel e ketu veqohet Naser Berisha . Mua me pelqejne te gjitha kenget e tij por e dalloj kengen "Haj haj " .
   Haj , haj ç'i bera vetit ,
   haj , haj , haj medet , 
   haj , haj , ç'me pate lene ,
   haj , haj shume lezet . 
Ky eshte refreni i kesaj kenge !.

----------


## rrezarta

hahahaha davius po me ben te qeshem me shpirt ani kete fare naserin po ma krahason me ardit gjebren ,te na  mundet sabri fejzullahu me u krahasu me te e jo disa pishpirika qe po dalin per cdo dite .
 pastaj e vertete eshte qe blej vidokaseta dhe programe ,kam edhe te zikos  por kur nuk me pelqen dikush eshte krejt normale qe e shtyej dhe shyqyr qe  teknika e ka ate mundesi se kishim maru duke  pare  gjiryhfare fetyrash.

----------


## Ermelita

> hahahaha davius po me ben te qeshem me shpirt ani kete fare naserin po ma krahason me ardit gjebren ,te na  mundet sabri fejzullahu me u krahasu me te e jo disa pishpirika qe po dalin per cdo dite .
>  pastaj e vertete eshte qe blej vidokaseta dhe programe ,kam edhe te zikos  por kur nuk me pelqen dikush eshte krejt normale qe e shtyej dhe shyqyr qe  teknika e ka ate mundesi se kishim maru duke  pare  gjiryhfare fetyrash.


 Mos Rrezartë , si mund ti thuash "gjithfare fytyre" nje artisitit si Naser Berisha , nuk e dinese ti e dashur e lexon revisten "Zhurma " qw botohet nga Ziko Company , aty Naser Berisha vazhdimisht e kryeson garen per fytyren me te bukuir te meshkujve , kujdes qka flet , lal se po kundershton vetveten .

----------


## Davius

> hahahaha davius po me ben te qeshem me shpirt ani kete fare naserin po ma krahason me ardit gjebren ,te na  mundet sabri fejzullahu me u krahasu me te e jo disa pishpirika qe po dalin per cdo dite .
>  pastaj e vertete eshte qe blej vidokaseta dhe programe ,kam edhe te zikos  por kur nuk me pelqen dikush eshte krejt normale qe e shtyej dhe shyqyr qe  teknika e ka ate mundesi se kishim maru duke  pare  gjiryhfare fetyrash.


Kush je moj ty qe mund te vlersosh sa vlen nje kengetare dhe sa jo...
Me trego se cili eshte ai kengetar qe mund te beje boom me nje balade aq te lezecme dhe relaxuese si kenga e *N.Berishes - Do të doja...*

Nese e ke inat trego, por te lutem mos ja moho ate qe e ka...

----------


## Auroraa

Naser BerishaSi ç`do fëmij ashtu edhe Naseri ne moshen shum te re filloi te kerkoj veten permes lloj -lloj sporti dhe aktiviteti tjeter si karate, futbpll, labor fotografish etj , por ne moshen 13 vjeqare ndalet ne vendin e duhur qe edhe sot eshte i lumtur se eshte ndalur aty pa hulumtuar boten me tutje, pra muzika,kendimi dhe kitara. Ne shkollen e mesme Naseri bashke me nje shok te klases dhe vllaun e tij( Shefqet dhe Zeqirja bajramin) formuan Band-in "PREMIERA" e me vone ju bashkohet edhe Luli si baterist ,i cili funksionoi rreth 6 vite deri sa situata u keqsua aq shum sa nuk mbeti vend per muzik dhe ne vitin 1993 u shperbe Band-i definitivishte. Por gjate atyre 6 viteve per moshen qe kishin shum te re dhe mundesit qe ishin paten nje sukses shum te mire , pas inxhizimit (rexhistrim-it) ne radio Gjilan per her te pare me vone band-i arriti edhe inxhizimin (rexhistrim-it) edhe RTP dhe Xhirimin e pare ne TVP e atehershme me kengen "MATURANTET",     
ne topliste arriten deri ne vendin e 2 te toplistes. Kurse per terminin e dyte i cli pas suksesit te mjaft te madhe, shum me shpejte ju rezervua ne RTP me 5 korrik 1990 deshti edhe fati ashtu qe deri sa Bandi po pregaditej per te shkuar ne Studio te RTP kishin ndodhur Gjera te tmerrshem I gjith stafi i RTP dhe TVP ishin debuar nga policia serbe kurse nga producenti i atehershem nje kroat i quajtur Marian i cili edhe ai ishte debuar nga studio ju drejtua bandit me keto fjal "Djem shkoni ne shtepi sepse nuk ka mbetur me kohe per muzik" dhe nga ai moment ne plotesishte te deshpruam fillon edhe mendimi per fundin e Bandit , por vullneti dhe deshira e madhe per muzik i shtyri qe edhe 2 -3 vite te vazhdojme qe te punojme dhe shpresa per nje dite me te mire i mbante se bashku deri ne fillim te vitit 1993 kur definitivishte u shperndan ku Naseri dhe Luli zgjodhem rrugen e mergimit si e vetmja mundesi qe te shpetojme nga lufta e cila zhvillohen ne ish -jugosllavi . Gjate funksionimit te Band-it PREMIERA band-i shum paraqitje ne mundesit dhe ne kushtet qe kishin., kurse kenga Maturantet e cila ishte aktuale dhe e cila kishte nje sukses te madhe filloj te behet nje lloj "himn-i" per Gjeneratat e atehershme te cilat e perfundonin shkollen e mesme dhe ishim maturant. Kurse pas perfundimit te luftes ne Kosov dhe nje lloj Lirije qe erdhi, Naseri ju kthye muzikes ku mblodhi kenget e vjetra qe kishte me PREMIEREN dhe disa keng te reja dhe ne bashkepunim me Nazimi Rexhepin dhe Reshat Beqirin e perfundoi albumin e pare ne studion e Enis Presheves Uniqsound-studio me titull -"JO" MOS THUAJ - . ku e njejta keng ishte nje keng e cila ishte ne duet me Faraonin.G.

----------


## Auroraa

Albumi : GJURMËTKënga Download Dëgjuar 

A MË KUJTON  A ME KUJTON.mp3 (164) 

DIL NË DERË  DIL NE DERE.mp3 (104) 

DORONTINA  DORUNTINA.mp3 (106) 

GJURMET  GJURMET.mp3 (113) 

HAJ HAJ  HAJ HAJ.mp3 (99) 

JETA IME  JETA IME.mp3 (101) 

PA FJAL  PA FJAL.mp3 (105) 

QKA NUK MBARON  QKA NUK MBARON.mp3 (103) 


Albumi : JO MOS THUAJKënga Download Dëgjuar 

DO TE DOJA  DO TE DOJA.mp3 (131) 

DREQI I ZI  DREQI I ZI.mp3 (104) 

JO MOS THUAJ  JO MOS THUAJ.mp3 (62) 

LARG NGA TI  LARG NGA TI.mp3 (91) 

MATURANTET  MATURANTET.mp3 (102) 

PRAP DO TE KTHEHEM  PRAP DO TE KTHEHEM.mp3 (91) 

VAJET  VAJET.mp3 (96) 

VIKTIMA E AMSHIMIT  VIKTIMA E AMSHIMIT.mp3 (100) 



http://www.naserberisha.com/albumet.php



http://www.naserberisha.com/

----------


## Auroraa

A më kujton

Koha iku na harroj 
Mbeti veq kujtimi n`letër 
Si nga hera të kerkoj
Me kitar bëhem i vjeter
Para shkollës si dikur 
Unë të pres e ti nuk vije 
E pyes veten si i marr 
N`do njëher në mend a te bije
Ku më mbete bjondina ime 
Qe më ngjall prap kto kujtime
Ndonjëher të lutem a me kujton
Ty te kisha yll rinijë
Një dhurat prej perëndie 
Dashurie e vjeter të kërkoj
Gjum nuk kam bie shi
Fotografi ti vetem mbete
Jeta t`mori larg të qoj 
Nuk e di se ku me trete
Jam i vetëm si atëher 
Fati mua nuk me priu
Lumturin që ne e kishim
Fatkeqsia e përbiu



Ku më mbete bjondina ime
Që më ngjall prap kto kujtime
Ndonjëher të lutem a me kujton
Ty të kisha yll rinije
Një dhurat prej perendie
Dashurie e vjeter te kerkoj

----------


## Auroraa

Do te doja 

Do te doja qe sonte floket e tua 
Te shrtihen mbi jastukun time
Do te doja qe sonte ta shijosh
Romantiken nen driten e qiririt time

Do te doja qe sonte t`kem pran vetes
Do te doja sonte t`jem me ty 
Do te doja qe kjo nat pa fund 
Te na takoj vetem mua dhe ty

Dhe do te doja se qka s`do te doja
Te bej sonte me ty 
Qe ne rrugen e gjate te avanturave tua
Un te jem i pari njeri

Kur premieres i vije fundi
Dhe me mengjsi fillon tàgoj
Me puthe nje her ne faqe
Dheme the se ket nat kurr s`do ta harroj

Me vjen mire qe ma besove
Ket gje kaq me rendesi
Qe nga sonte me mua
E dashura ime ti hyre ne boten plot dashuri

----------


## Auroraa

Hajt shko...

Po te duket vetja frajer edhe shmeker
Imblodhe disa euro,e ke ble nje kerr

Harrove shpejt kush ishe tash ke standart te ri
Vure syza t`zeza po dukesh si mafi

Edhe per ty e kam fjalen prepotent politikan
qe zure nje kotlluk te but e kama e tret ma s`po te han

Edhe pse dy fjal mi lidh ti nuk po di
Te duket vetja yll qe po del ne TV

Edhe per ty po flas qe po te duket vetja trim
E pak po te dukes se ne kosov ka krim

Te kan lanun ment edhe je tranu 
Prej teje krejt vendi me drog eshte helmu

Hajt shko n`rrot t`sames hajt hajt
hajt shko n`rrot sames mos ma
hajt shko n`rrot sames hajt hajt
shumë mire të njoh

Por ti nuk kupton e as qe logjikon
por shikon shum filma por ne amerik nuk jeton

I ke mbyllur syt e se sheh kojshin 
qe nuk ka me qka femijet ti n`gin

Ti ke bler pallat eshte pak monoton
E ai i ngrati ende nen tenda jeton

A nuk te kujtohet djali i tij 
qe lau me gjak lirin e jetojme un e ti

Hajt shko n`rrot t`sames hajt hajt
hajt shko n`rrot sames mos ma
hajt shko n`rrot sames hajt hajt
shumë mire të njoh

----------


## Auroraa

Pa fjal 

Ti me rremben me shpejt se vala e detit
Ti me shkrumon me shum se rrezja e detit

Nje kenge e leht pran teje mua me gjeti
pa asnje fjal buza ime buzen tende preki

O moj ti moj bukuri, qka po ndodh me mu se di
Ra terri na zuri nata krejt harrova emrin si e pata 

O moj buz-qershi qka t`boni ty vaki
Ra terri t`zura un faca ne Gjilan kur ishe te axha

Ti me buzqesh me pyet si e kam emrin
Asgje nuk flas kam frik se me dridhet zeri

Vetes i thash kjo eshte ajo qe dua
Pershperit me ty rri por ti s`je per mua

O moj ti moj bukuri, qka po ndodh me mu se di
Ra terri na zuri nata krejt harrova emrin si e pata 

O moj buz-qershi qka t`boni ty vaki 
Ra terri t`zura un faca ne Gjilan kur ishe te axha

N`befasi n`dritaretrokiti dielli
Natat me ty me shkoj me shpejt se erdhi

Asgje nuk thash asgje moj ti nuk fole
N´vend te fjalve aq embel me puthe kur shkove

O moj ti moj bukuri, qka po ndodh me mu se di
Ra terri na zuri nata krejt harrova emrin si e pata 

O moj buz-qershi qka t`boni ty vaki 
Ra terri t`zura un faca ne Gjilan kur ishe te axha

----------


## Auroraa

kjo kenga "Pa fjale"   shume e forte. o zot me pelqen ky kengetar shume shumeeeeee. yll eshte

----------


## Auroraa

...........................................Naser Berisha me kitaren e ti

----------


## RaPSouL

Vertet nje kengetar i paaritshem , ka nje ze karakteristik , kenge Bjondina eshte me e preferuara nga une , eshte vertet nje kenge qe tregon gjithcka reth dashurise , Naser Berisha ka qene , eshte dhe do te jete , shqiptari me zerin me karakteristik per te kenduar kenge apo balada dashurie.

----------


## -Alda-

Hera e pare qe degjoj per kete kengetar.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Hera e pare qe degjoj per kete kengetar.


Nga linqet lart ndegjoj kenget "Do Te Doja" dhe "Bjondina" , pastaj do e njohesh mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------

